# Ipod 5 / Iphone 5 bloqué en mode recovery (PEGI 18)



## AlexAmbr (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, voilà je viens à vous car mon ipod 5 est bloqué en mode recovery (= mode de récupération) après avoir accepté la mise à jour 8.0.2. 

Alors j'appelle le service apple qui me dit "vous devez restaurer votre ipod sur itunes", manip qui ne marche pas au passage pour le mien.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je recherche sur internet des solutions et j'en trouve un paquet. Plusieurs logiciels indépendants proposent de quitter le mode recovery. Alors j'en n'ai testé plusieurs aussi bien sur mac que sur PC et rien à faire , ça ne marche pas. Je constate à mon plus grand regret que ces solutions ne sont valables que pour les versions précédentes (iphone 1/2/3/4).

Alors j'essaie de quitter ce magnifique "mode recovery" en mode manuel. et là non plus ça ne marche pas. 

Je pense que la personne qui trouvera la solution à ce problème sera le sauveur de toute la génération 5, on invoquera une prière pour le remercier chaque jour que DieuApple fait pour nous briser les couilles.


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

Met ton iPhone en DFU, Eteins le ensuite suis les instructions pour le passer en DFU. 

3 Secondes Power
Sans lâcher Power appuie sur Home et reste comme ça 10 Secondes
Sans lâcher Home lâche Power et reste comme ça pendant 15/20 Secondes. 



iTunes doit reconnaitre ton iPod. clique sur restaurer, si tu n'a pas téléchargé iOS 8.0.2 alors il le fera et il le restaurera sans aucuns soucis. 


Si il te fait une erreur donne la moi ici qu'on trouve une autre solution.. La mise à jour à du planter ou autre.. je ne sais pas ça peut arriver de toute façon..


----------



## AlexAmbr (8 Octobre 2014)

j'aimerais si possible quitter ce mode recovery sans restaurer, j'ai pas envi de perdre les données sur mon ipod, rien n'a été sauvegardé.


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Dans ton cas c'est impossible.. Désolé.


----------



## Lauange (10 Octobre 2014)

Si tu peux, installe tinyumbrella sur ton ordi. Branche ton ipod, attend qu'il soit reconnu et clic sur le bouton exit recovery.


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> Si tu peux, installe tinyumbrella sur ton ordi. Branche ton ipod, attend qu'il soit reconnu et clic sur le bouton exit recovery.



Ca fonctionnera pas


----------

